
Scripting News: Browsers without address bars? - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/05/21/browsersWithoutAddressBars.html
======
viceneky
I wish we could have <http://freedownload-eky.blogspot.com/> something that
made sense outside of web development. We love friendly urls, but if you're
trying to have those in an IBM product, it takes specialized knowledge. User
Friendly should be out of the box.

~~~
viceneky
[http://freedownload-eky.blogspot.com/2011/06/tablet-
android-...](http://freedownload-eky.blogspot.com/2011/06/tablet-android-
honeycomb-terbaik-murah.html)

------
michaelpinto
Google is evil — they're doing this to turn their search engine into even more
of a monopoly.

